# Is there an easier way to print out the Weekly Soda Update?



## RevLogRaven (Dec 18, 2021)

I absolutely hate how it is set up. Years ago it was super easy, just had to type in the store number in the one cell and it would generate.  Now they keep adding new stuff to it, it is kept in 'Read Only' format so I have to scroll to my store number and when I go to print it out the font is so tiny I have to size it up. But that doesn't help much because of all the extra boxes so things get cut off. 

I've had to copy/paste into a new document, but that doesn't always work the best. Or if I right-click to print certain cells, it will miss stuff I need. Has anyone figured out a good way to print this off where it is actually legible or do you not even bother? I like having it printed because I don't see the weekend merches and they don't always get the info about the reset.


----------

